# Mice in home



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Mouse-pruf, Wedges in a box. It is a poison that gives them a stomach ache, they go to the hiding place, die, another comes along and eats the carcass, etc, until they all die.

Or a CAT, but not both because you will poison the cat when it snacks on a dying mouse. 


ED


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

You _say _they're not eating any of your food ...... that probably means 2 things :

1. They are eating _something . _Probably crumbs , potato chips , cheetos , _anything _on the floor . 

2. They are roaming around . 

Your situation would appear to dictate getting a cat .
JMO


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

Critter Abatement technician = CAT

FEline Replacing Rodent Eliminating Technician = FERRET


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Been under the house and sealed up all the points where plumbing and wiring are run?
Sealed rim joist?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/GREAT-ST...p2uCwbv-nskoJ8uO-LZ_MRoCJz7w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The best mouse trap is made with a 5-gallon bucket. I made 3 of these for my mom's house and garage and they work like a charm. Took about 10 minutes to make all 3. The last count was 13 that were caught. Here is a link to a thread about building one here on this forum.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-make-better-mouse-trap-free-84263/

If you want to kill the mice, put about 4 or 5 inches of water in the bucket and they'll drown. If you want to release them a few miles from home, don't add the water. This is a pretty good video showing how to build one.


----------



## floydsawyer (Aug 29, 2016)

gma2rjc, Thanks for the video.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You're welcome.



.


----------



## ThomasWinfrey (Aug 30, 2016)

Same problem


----------



## Mkr88x (Sep 12, 2016)

go to GNC and get a small bottle of peppermint oil, about 8$, mix 1 tbsp of the oil to a cup of water in a spray bottle, take some cotton balls and soak em in the mix. Place them all over the house, in cabinets, and everywhere you think they are getting in. You can spray it directly on the insulation in the basement if you'd like. Spray around the perimeter of your house, and in the garage. The concrete floor too, this will kill their tracks. In your shed too if they're getting in there. Mice hate the smell of peppermint oil, spiders and bugs do as well. My dad had a mice problem for years, in his house, and his rental properties, this put an end to it, quick. And what's best is it's all natural, smells good, no traps to deal with, because they'll think twice about coming in. Respray cotton balls every few weeks to keep fresh. Good luck, let me know if it works for you.


----------



## SegCh (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a cat that is pretty good at catching mice. He finds their hideout pretty easily and catches them. My parents had a mice problem before and it was similar to your problem, they tried all methods and failed. Last they called a mice removal service and got rid of all the pests.


----------



## Power- (Jun 15, 2015)

I use a "tin cat". It's a live trap with two (2) small doors, one on each side. Mouse smells the bird seed inside, walks in, eats to his heart content, but can't get out. 

Bird seed works VERY good......hands down....I've found it the best.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

KarenStein said:


> Critter Abatement technician = CAT
> 
> FEline Replacing Rodent Eliminating Technician = FERRET


CAT: Catcrap Always Tocleanup.


----------

